# Is this a platy or guppie baby?



## malika621 (May 29, 2015)

Okay... So a couple months ago, one if my guppies gave birth to a bunch if babies. And one orange one. I looked after him, and now here he is - still orange. However, the problem is that he looks like my platies, just skinnier! Have I lost my mind? The mother was in the tank with three platies and a couple other female guppies. I think I did get her from the pet store though. I have read that this isnt possible, but there is much debate. What is this guy?! This is the best picture I could get. . .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well I can't see the pics. Colored fry are usually platies and pale ones guppies, but you can't really tell they til they grow up. Tag along fry that move with plants or filters from one tank to another are possible, too.

Hybrids have been reported. But you'd have to snip the fin and send it out for DNA testing to tell.


----------



## ilikefishalot (Jul 22, 2015)

I think it's a platy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppymonkey01 (Jul 30, 2015)

That's definitely a little platy. Must have been from the platies you were keeping them with. 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------

